# Kash injured his legs



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So my horse Kash did this to himself:
[attachment=0:1nda17t8]Kash injury.jpg[/attachment:1nda17t8]

Thats the worse of it but he has some raw spots near his chest by his front legs and some dings and scraps on the insides of his legs below the hocks. He took a chunk out of his left hind hoof too.

Darn horse decided to spook at something (I dont know what because I was inside the tack barn putting things away and he is always fine).

Next thing I know I hear him getting upset and then I look out and he is taking off down the big path with the hitching post whacking him from behind.

THis happened just before 12pm today and I have hosed him twice and given bute. Plus some triple antibiotic ointment for horses.

I jsut got home to eat something and get the SMZ I have on hand just incase the vet says to use it and Blu-Kote.

We may or may not wrap it depending. The wounds are surface so thats good.

My coworker is awesome she took my shift so I can focus on Kash for now.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

awwwww poor baby! Hope he recovers fast for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry ...Kash was injured....  

Just watch out for proud flesh ... it is nasty....hopefully it isn't deep enough to start it.... When ever.... I had a horse leg injury.....no matter how injured.... I always used a product called .....cut-n-heal.... it keeps away proud flesh and helps in healing... :hug: Hope your baby mends quickly.. ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I hope he is OK. I know that is scary. 

I used a solution of Tea Tree oil and warm water to wash out Kahlua's cut. When we got him years ago, he had a nasty cut that was never treated, and the proud flesh had to be cut out and that is what I used to clean it several time a day. 

Did you ever figure out what spooked him?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

At least he decided to be stupid when you weren't around to get hurt. arg.  

Try to get the poultice if you can really helps with swelling.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its all surface wounds but pretty bad surface if you can imagine that. 

I hope to get better pictures once I go back - my phone just doesnt get the best pictures.


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Ug Stacey - I feel your pain. Sorry that Kash did this - they do the darndest things don;t they!!!

My guy spooked and took a chunk out of his right hind so much that it was all the way up to the coronary band. It took 5 months to grow out and I couldn;t ride him for 3 months.

I used blue kote while I was waiting for the vets recomended tea tree oil to come. Vet pulled a face - but then had to take it back when he saw how well it was doing on teh Blue Kote.

I will be looking in for better pictures when you post them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah I have the blu-kote next me to here. Waiting ot hear if the vet is coming out or not. Dont want to put Blu-kote on it and then eh wont be able tos ee how it looks. So waiting on that for now. I did spray it down with cold water twice already and I put triple antibiotic ointment on it.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow! Poor guy. What's up with everyone's animals this week? Can they sense a change in the air or what? Almost afraid to go home and check on mine....
Hope he heals quickly and you can ride. (supposed to have some nice weather coming in)

Gina


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

KRikey!

Youch  Hoping for a quick recovery


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Poor boy....so sorry for you and him! These animals are always keeping us on our toes!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

vet said since Kash was improving on his own we didnt need for him to come out but if at anytime he changes for the worse he (the vet) will come out. 

I put Blu-Kote on it as directed and we are just watching him.

Whne I get home (Im at my friends house where Kash is) I will upload the video I took that shows him walking around.

He is really improved in thepast 5 hours.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are pictures from my camera

you can see its started to swell some
[attachment=4:19pl9cka]kash rear.jpg[/attachment:19pl9cka]

Here is his chest which also got scraped up good
[attachment=3:19pl9cka]Kash chest.jpg[/attachment:19pl9cka]

close up of his left and worse leg
[attachment=2:19pl9cka]close up left.jpg[/attachment:19pl9cka]

then his right
[attachment=1:19pl9cka]close up right.jpg[/attachment:19pl9cka]

And my boy who isnt happy with me after putting blu-kote on it
[attachment=0:19pl9cka]Blu-Kote.jpg[/attachment:19pl9cka]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, Stacey I'm sorry Kash is hurt. I'm sure the wounds look worse than they are, I think the biggest issue will be keeping the flies off which the BluKote will help with. Looks more like a brush burn type injury which if you've ever had one, they scab over and heal in no time.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Poor guy  I wonder what frightened him?? I sure hope he heals up quickly! :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well now that we believe he didnt fracture anything (putting full weight on both legs and walking and jogging normally) we are just focusing on the wounds. At first it was a bit unsettling because we were afraid of shock setting in or if he had a fracture or two. His breathing was so labored and he was covered in sweat from his 5-10 min run. Im am SO blessed at this outcome it could have been so much worse.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Poor guy. He should be just fine though. I've seen way worse with a complete, quick recovery. I would just keep it hosed off at least once daily and put some Cut N Heal on or even some neosporin (sp). I've tried blue kote and don't like it at all...it's messy and it just doesn't seem to work as good as other stuff we've tried. Definately keep lots of fly spray on him (not the wounds) to keep the flies away as best as possible. He should heal up pretty quick. Good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ive been happy with Blu-Kote on horses and goats wiht this type of wound so I will stick with it for now but anythign with proud flesh I wouldnt.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

I would wash the wound with peroxide several times a day before you apply anything as it will keep the surface bacteria from growing on the wound. Sorry this happen to you ! Big animals are so much harder to treat. Good luck with Kash and God Bless!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Today he is acting totally normal. Gave more Bute and after cleaning the areas with water (he must have rolled in the sand) I sprayed more Blu-Kote on it. He is being such a trooper, I know how scared he is of anything that is a spray. 

(I am not looking for treatment options we have it undercontrol but thanks for your concern on his behalf)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad he is improving.... :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> (I am not looking for treatment options we have it undercontrol but thanks for your concern on his behalf)


Oh sorry Stacey! I read your first post as if you were looking for advice. Oops... 

So good to hear he's doing well today! :clap:


----------

